# How does a vet specialise?



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

First of all, I'm sorry this isn't exactly lizard related but I figured if someone with the knowledge is going to see this it will be here :no1:

Anyway, I'm a 15yr old boy who has always had a passion for animals and I would love to turn that into a career when I leave education. Considering I am an A/A* pupil I will probably go down the route of vetinary science/zoology. Then I was wondering, how does a vet go about specialising in exotics like reptiles, avian etc? Are there additional courses available or do you specialise through experience and research? Many thanks,

Aaron.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> First of all, I'm sorry this isn't exactly lizard related but I figured if someone with the knowledge is going to see this it will be here :no1:
> 
> Anyway, I'm a 15yr old boy who has always had a passion for animals and I would love to turn that into a career when I leave education. Considering I am an A/A* pupil I will probably go down the route of vetinary science/zoology. Then I was wondering, how does a vet go about specialising in exotics like reptiles, avian etc? Are there additional courses available or do you specialise through experience and research? Many thanks,
> 
> Aaron.


Yes their is i don't know where your based but if you look up sparsholt college winchester then you look through their courses they have some.

Scott.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I would go to college and do the extended diploma in animal management and then go to university to study vetinary science, most courses you specialise in the last year so I'm guessing that's the most likely time.

There is a huge market for reptile specialist vets at the minute and you could probably earn quite a bit if you did do it well!

Good luck, I wish I wasn't so lazy so I could of done the same :lol2:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, I did look into doing the animal management course at Sparsholt but my careers adviser told me I was wasting my time with them and I should do A levels instead, which I wasn't keen on :bash: But maybe I could do A levels and then go to Sparsholt? I was advised that to be a vet I need to have A levels in Biology, chemistry and either maths or english :devil: The whole time he was telling me this I was just thinking "Enough of this, when can I start the work I actually want to do!" :lol2:

That's one of the reasons I want to specialise in herps, I am always reading on here how people struggle to find good vets so I would like to help with that


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks, I did look into doing the animal management course at Sparsholt but my careers adviser told me I was wasting my time with them and I should do A levels instead, which I wasn't keen on :bash: But maybe I could do A levels and then go to Sparsholt? I was advised that to be a vet I need to have A levels in Biology, chemistry and either maths or english :devil: The whole time he was telling me this I was just thinking "Enough of this, when can I start the work I actually want to do!" :lol2:


A levels in maths or english to become a vet eh you will need some grade's in them to be able to read and add up but the main one you will need is science and yeah you'll have to go to study a levels in science to do a veternary course.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks, I did look into doing the animal management course at Sparsholt but my careers adviser told me I was wasting my time with them and I should do A levels instead, which I wasn't keen on :bash: But maybe I could do A levels and then go to Sparsholt? I was advised that to be a vet I need to have A levels in Biology, chemistry and either maths or english :devil: The whole time he was telling me this I was just thinking "Enough of this, when can I start the work I actually want to do!" :lol2:
> 
> That's one of the reasons I want to specialise in herps, I am always reading on here how people struggle to find good vets so I would like to help with that


I wouldn't bother doing both.
The management course has aspects of science included in it aswell as care, exotics etc.
While doing A level science will definitely have to more focused on the science part it will not give you experience in the animal field and vet/nursing aspect.
The management course will give you relevant practical and theory base work...
Best thing to do is email a few universities and find out which they prefer, if they have no preference I would go for animal management because nothing prepares you like practical work.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a word of warning or some advice (however you want to take it).

I did a National Diploma in Animal Management. Two people on my course applied for vet science courses at various unis and both got turned down due to having no science based A Levels behind them. Both had been doing work experience in vets and our course contained various science based modules. One of them moved on to another college after our course had finished and did science A levels and he's starting a vet science course in September.

I know this won't happen to everyone and people from previous year had managed to go on to vet courses from NDs but in this case they didn't so it's worth mentioning.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's also worth mentioning that however good your GCSE results and college results are experience is also going to help you get where you want to get to.

I'm not sure if vets will take you on atm because your 15 (unless you've received you national insurance card?) but it's worth while asking around vets to see if they'll take you on for work experience, especially rep vets if that's where you want to get to


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I wouldn't bother doing both.
> The management course has aspects of science included in it aswell as care, exotics etc.
> While doing A level science will definitely have to more focused on the science part it will not give you experience in the animal field and vet/nursing aspect.
> The management course will give you relevant practical and theory base work...
> Best thing to do is email a few universities and find out which they prefer, if they have no preference I would go for animal management because nothing prepares you like practical work.


No to become a vet you need to do A level's in science first before thinking about doing anything else like said ^^^^.

Scott.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> No to become a vet you need to do A level's in science first before thinking about doing anything else like said ^^^^.
> 
> Scott.


This isn't true. It's beneficial to have science A levels behind you and you're more likely to be accepted but I've seen people get straight on to vet science courses with National or Extended diplomas.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> This isn't true. It's beneficial to have science A levels behind you and you're more likely to be accepted but I've seen people get straight on to vet science courses with National or Extended diplomas.


Well i can only speak for the college down here and they said you needed to study a levels in science first i didn't bother after that looking around and i don't know about nowaday's this was two year's ago when i finished secondary school.

Scott.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> Well i can only speak for the college down here and they said you needed to study a levels in science first i didn't bother after that looking around and i don't know about nowaday's this was two year's ago when i finished secondary school.
> 
> Scott.


The lecturers at my college advised people to have science A levels as well if they wanted to go into vet science but I do know of people who have managed to get in with diplomas. One of our lecturers actually wanted to be a vet but got declined from vet school so I think she was a bit funny about others managing to get in :bash:

It's important to ensure you have plenty of experience behind you as well as qualifications though as it's all very well being good at the sciencey stuff but general care and knowledge of animals is just as important.

Also, I'm speaking from a couple of years ago when I was studying my ND


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

1. Obtain good grades in A Level Biology, Chemistry (these are a must) and Maths. These three subjects would also help if you decide to choose some other science based career if you give up on the vet idea.
2. Study vetenary science at uni.

It is a long hard slog and will take in excess of seven years (including A levels). Even longer if you specialise.

I do not want to put water on your fire but you will certainly not be a qualified vet until you are at least 23/24 maybe 25. However, if you are passionate enough then 7 or 8 years of solid study will be nothing.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok...
If you want to actually be a vet...
1. Do A-levels, Maths, Biology, and Chemistry (or very similar - different vet schools have slightly different requirements). Yes you could do a different course or diploma or the like, but its a massive risk to be perfectly honest, all the uni's know and trust A-levels and you won't have to try to convince them that your ND or whatever means you're as clever as the 10 other A*A*A* students you're competing against for a place.

2. Get at least 3 A's at A-level. Currently the lowest offer is AAB (Only Liverpool i think), but that's going up next year, so by the time you've finished A-levels it may be AAA* or similar.

3. Get at least 6 weeks work experience at farms/different vets/any animal establishments - again, different vet schools want slightly different things, but it's on the websites.
You need to do all your work experience *before* applying at the beginning of upper sixth.

4. Do a 5 year vet course. You qualify for all animals, and only then do you decide on small/large/equine/other. There are various other courses etc after you've qualified, but you can't even start thinking about that until 5th year of vet course really.

Hope I helped, PM me if you want to know any more 

And to MCEE, above, I'm going to qualify when I'm 22 so :thumb:

Elsa

Edit... basically if you're serious... you need to start working hard and getting work experience right about now


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

My friend did ND Animal Management, and A*s throughout school. He had to do the Gateway course the RVC offers, and now he is in his 4th year - _I think_- that is now clinicial. 

I also have friends who are studying BSc Animal Biology, and if they get a 1st overall then they will be accepted into vet school, I am unaware of which one this is. 

If you try hard enough, with doing A-Levels or ND's you'll get where you want too in life.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Pirate7 said:


> My friend did ND Animal Management, and A*s throughout school. He had to do the Gateway course the RVC offers, and now he is in his 4th year - _I think_- that is now clinicial.
> 
> I also have friends who are studying BSc Animal Biology, and if they get a 1st overall then they will be accepted into vet school, I am unaware of which one has said this too her. Which could be another way - But there is no funding doing it this way.
> 
> If you try hard enough, with doing A-Levels or ND's you'll get where you want too in life.


The gateway course at RVC is only if you do the wrong A-levels/do badly at school/don't do A-levels. And your parents have to be below a certain (low) income level too. And I'm sure there is a 3rd criteria, but i've forgotten it...


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Woah thanks everyone, I have tried getting some voluntary work at my local vets, I sent them a letter and they were actually quite harsh saying they don't want any work experience people there, then again they probably get a lot of letters so I guess they get a little annoyed but still :whip:

I live in mid-devon so I guess I would go Exeter College and then to Bristol vet school, I think that's where you are Elsa? Could you tell me about what it's like there, what you do in the course etc.

I hate maths and it's not my strongest subject so that will be a pain if I have to do it :devil:

Thanks again for all the help, much appreciated!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Just to reiterate really what has already been said about applying for veterinary science.

Three A Levels - Chemistry and Biology are definites and preferably Physics or Maths as the third one. It must be an academic one!

You need the best possible grades at GCSE and A Level so need to work hard.

Work experience requirements vary, eg the maximum you can put down for one university is 4 weeks so say a year working at the local vets only counts for 4 weeks you need to find the remaining 8 weeks of varied experience. Yes, they do check.

Volunteer for as many animal related things that you can, but you may need to be 16.

As the demand for places is high you need A*s at GCSEs and will now need them at A Level. Offers will also be based on your AS results so this is not to be seen as a "doss year".

BTW, just because you are in the south west won't automatically follow that you will go to Bristol. As places are so sought after you will be grateful for an offer wherever.

Good luck :notworthy: The individual university websites will give you all the information you require - there are only 7 vet schools in the UK.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Moony14 said:


> Woah thanks everyone, I have tried getting some voluntary work at my local vets, I sent them a letter and they were actually quite harsh saying they don't want any work experience people there, then again they probably get a lot of letters so I guess they get a little annoyed but still :whip:
> 
> I live in mid-devon so I guess I would go Exeter College and then to Bristol vet school, I think that's where you are Elsa? Could you tell me about what it's like there, what you do in the course etc.
> 
> ...


Agree with what Stephen P said about not going where you live... I'm from Bristol but go to Liverpool uni as they wanted me 

The courses are all pretty similar though, and if you really want to be a vet you'll take any uni as said  Course info is on the websites too though!

And if your local vets said no... ask others... as well as farms... and kennels... and zoo's etc. No work experience = no place at uni.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your help, I had a look on Bristol Schools website and it said something about doing this...Bristol University | Bristol Veterinary School | Veterinary Science with Pre-Veterinary Year

When they offer this, are they aiming for those who couldn't take A levels because they didn't get good enough grades at GCSE level? I'm quite worried I won't do very well in Chemistry, at A level especially:/ Also, Elsa you got an offer :gasp: ( well done aha :no1 , was this a common occurance for others aiming to be a vet, or were you the cream of the crop?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks for all your help, I had a look on Bristol Schools website and it said something about doing this...Bristol University | Bristol Veterinary School | Veterinary Science with Pre-Veterinary Year
> 
> When they offer this, are they aiming for those who couldn't take A levels because they didn't get good enough grades at GCSE level? I'm quite worried I won't do very well in Chemistry, at A level especially:/ Also, Elsa you got an offer :gasp: ( well done aha :no1 , was this a common occurance for others aiming to be a vet, or were you the cream of the crop?


Can't help you on that specific aspect, but I would suggest you really concentrate on getting good GCSE results in Biology and Chemistry - ask for help etc from your teachers. You will also need good results in your other subjects.

The number of places for the Gateway scheme at RVC and Nottingham as well as the Bristol scheme are also going extremely limited.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks for all your help, I had a look on Bristol Schools website and it said something about doing this...Bristol University | Bristol Veterinary School | Veterinary Science with Pre-Veterinary Year
> 
> When they offer this, are they aiming for those who couldn't take A levels because they didn't get good enough grades at GCSE level? I'm quite worried I won't do very well in Chemistry, at A level especially:/ Also, Elsa you got an offer :gasp: ( well done aha :no1 , was this a common occurance for others aiming to be a vet, or were you the cream of the crop?


Well it was a common occurrence on those of us who put the work in and did the work experience necessary i guess, I do know a fair few people who didn't get the grades/didn't get through interviews etc though.

I'm now going to sound very harsh... but if you're currently 15, i.e. have 3 years to study your ass off, and still think that you won't do well at A-level chemistry, then maybe being a vet isn't for you? I will openly say i've found the course far more academic than i ever imagined. There is an awful lot of background biochemistry involved in both learning about the healthy animal and then how the drugs work and you mend animals.
You *may* be able to get onto the course through gateway/pre-vet courses etc, but thats definitely not what you should be aiming to do, and i do honestly think you'd struggle to keep up if you struggled at A-level chem.

There are plenty of other animal jobs out there still, and if you do the relevant work experience as if you still want to do vet, then its a win-win as you get to know about/see if you're interested in any of the other jobs, while still keeping your options open about doing vet if you're willing to study super hard.

 
Elsa


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm starting to think I just wouldn't do as well on the vet-science course as I would another course. I think something like animal behaviour might be better? Growing up I wanted to be a zookeeper but the whole time I have been growing up I've been told "oh they don't get good pay" and "You can do better than that". Sometimes I feel like just because I can go on to university doesn't mean I want to.. I don't really care about the pay if I'm doing something I love. Does anyone know what the zooglogy course invloves?

Thanks so much for the help, especially Elsa : victory:


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> I don't really care about the pay if I'm doing something I love.


Absolutely. Too mant people these days get hung up on making as much money as possible. Making a lot of money and being happy doing what you do is a very rare situation. 

Prioritise being happy in your job. If you get paid well for it, then that is a bonus.


----------



## Lethalinjection-x (Dec 27, 2008)

Just wanted to clear something up. What was mentioned about Gateway was wrong. I was on that, passed and got into the BVetMed course. It's for people who have parents who did not go to university, and the entry requirements are CCC minimum (but when I applied they had to be the Biology, Chemistry plus one other subject). Gateway doesn't require work experience prior to interview like the VetMed courses, as it is aimed at those who are from backgrounds lacking in higher education, or people who have decided last minute to be a vet (so wouldn't have had time to do experience).

Other unis provide foundation years for people who did non-science A levels, but that isn't how Gateway works.

There are around 35 places each year, and about 30 people pass and progress onto BVetMed. If you don't pass Gateway, you get nothing. If you pass and change your mind about veterinary, you do not get an acknowledgement of your achievement. 

The course is very difficult, and it definitely makes you think about how definite you are about what you want to do with your life. I've heard from lots of ex students from all the different unis that vet courses sorely lack exotic elements, but I know at the RVC we get frequent opportunities to go on courses for exotic knowledge. You basically need to do your own work for the exotic part though. However, there is a course you can do after you've qualified that basically gives you a title to say you are a specialist in reptiles, but I'm not sure what it's called - I know it's fairly new and only a couple of people had done it last time I checked.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

RVC's Gateway page:

RVC Veterinary Gateway entrance requirements


----------



## MartinH1 (May 21, 2012)

As people have said, you have to do a 5 year Vet Med course at Uni, but if you really want to specialise thats an even longer road

However, to officially call yourself a "specialist" you have to do a postgraduate Certificate of Advanced Veterinary Medicine. The certificate is achieved by completing units of your choice, relating to what you want to specialise in. One unit is for Reptile medicine. I think you have to do 6 modules though.

Only by getting a CertAVP can you advertise yourself as a "specialist" as far as I'm aware.

All vets are given a basic education on reptiles and other exotics though 

Hope you get where you want, and never give up following your dreams!


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Universities differ with the exotic animal education offered. Some universities offer very little in the way of exotic animal medicine. If you really want to concentrate on exotics you should try really hard to get into Edinburgh where they have in the last few years significantly developed their exotics. Otherwise you will have to get qualified and then try to find a practice which does a fair few exotics so you can enrol on postgrad qualifications. The postgrad courses are modular and well structured now but nothing beats experience and displaying an interest when you do your ems placements. Finding local practices that do exotics and offering to do some voluntary work will also help. So Edinburgh if you can but otherwise find places where you can see practice when you are a student. Its a long slog.
Goodluck

also really sorry to sound like i'm splitting hairs but it's "veterinary"


----------

